# Hi Everyone!



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello and that I'm happy I stumbled upon this forum. I rode a few times in HS, and then went for the first time in a long time this year with some friends (I'm 24 now). I'm from Chicago, so the season here is pretty much coming to an end, but I can't wait until next winter so I can keep riding and get better. I hope one day I'll have the confidence and skill to ride a real mountain instead of a local hill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi AshleeB!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome Ashleeb


----------

